# Sketchup



## Roxie (29 Sep 2018)

Can anyone shed any light on why this is happening? I have made a sketch and when I come to print it out the text is shown as a black box, no text visible! I must admit that the sketch is not a conventional drawing but a plan outline of our Church and yard for an application for work to be done.
Any help appreciated

John


----------



## HOJ (29 Sep 2018)

Are you printing straight from the sketchup model, try exporting it as a jpeg or PDF, look in File - Export - 2d graphic, but, first create scenes of the drawing for different elevations.

If you are trying to produce planning drawings it is better to import it into Layout which will allow you to set scales and views that are generally needed for this purpose, I think you can still get the trial version.

If you have difficulty, let me know, as long as the file isn't to big, I will happily set it up in Layout for you.


----------



## Roxie (29 Sep 2018)

HOJ
Your first suggestion worked, full page copy + text.
Thank you

John


----------

